# Fellow vagina-owners, help me out!



## croc (Feb 23, 2018)

So my pH levels are easily thrown off (I'm prone to infections like BV and yeast infections) and I'm prepping for travel in March.
Current plan: bring multiple pairs of underwear (cotton boxer briefs), wash them regularly, take probiotic vitamins daily, keep baby wipes on hand, eat healthy.
Anyone else have this issue or just have a strategy to keep your junk extra clean?
Recommended types of breathable underwear? I prefer more boxer styles/ones that aren't always against your crotch like standard briefs would be.
Recommended herbs or supplements?
Any educated advice at all is appreciated! 

(please keep the comments gender neutral as "vagina" does not equal "woman")


----------



## Deleted member 19100 (Feb 23, 2018)

NOT a vagina owner but I recall from my time in the military that those who did, swore by baby wipes. You probably already know this but don't use any sort of baby/body/foot powder down your pants, it's not only linked to ovarian cancer but will mess up your pH in the long run.


----------



## LeeenPocket (Feb 24, 2018)

Carry a washcloth with you and freshen up in single-person bathrooms as often as possible. I like to use tea tree oil, also. I'm not an essential oil nut, but tea tree oil can be your friend. It's anti-fungal and anti-bacterial. So it'll help disinfect the washcloth, and yourself, without causing too much of an imbalance.


----------



## LeeenPocket (Feb 24, 2018)

Uncolored, cotton, loose fitting underwear is usually what's recommended for breathability. Basically, the most unattractive underpants you can think of will be, medically, the best.


----------



## Bedheadred (Feb 26, 2018)

Personally.. I dont wear underwear on the road because I don't get the opportunity to wash my clothes very often. I guess you could always just buy new pairs and toss the dirty ones like socks. Anywho, wet wipes are totally essential, I always have some in my pack. Probiotics (kombucha, kefir, good belly) help a lot and always pee after sex. Good luck.


----------



## Deleted member 19606 (Feb 26, 2018)

Baby wipes are important but be careful which ones you use. Certain types have chemicals that will throw off your natural pH. Go for fragrance free ones. I know some Walmart’s have a brand called Water Wipes that are mostly just water, really good for staying balanced. 

Also stay away from sugar as much as possible. Bacteria thrives in acidic environments and sugar is highly acidifying, along with bread, booze, meat, and dairy.

Hope this helps, I have the same issues and have spent way too much time in the ER dealing with it. Good luck!


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci (Feb 26, 2018)

They have specific wipes for PH balance. I believe the brand I’m thinking of is called Eve’s or something


----------



## siid (Mar 30, 2018)

yepppp!

if you discharge a lot you can wear pantiliners if you dont get a chance to change your underwear often, just change the pantiliner. Unscented.

yeah, stay away from sugar, heavy starches, potatoes, rice, carrots, cauliflower ::shy::

if you cant shower but you have a bottle of water or you can get to public bathroom and can get a cup or something, fill it with water from the sink and just run it down yer vag when you squat over the toilet to pee.

theres some supplements and natural stuff n things that can help i forgot which ones i have to look them up again and ill come back here and post.


----------



## croc (Mar 30, 2018)

Update:
I've been taking gnc brand probiotics every day ($10 for one months worth of capsules if anyone is interested), drinking kombucha here and there, getting my clothes washed regularly (I brought 5 pairs of boxer briefs), and using unscented alcohol free baby wipes. SO FAR SO GOOD!!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Mar 31, 2018)

be careful taking pro biotics because they can actually make harmful bacteria reproduce too. your really supposed to take them after anti biotics/ heavy antioxidants. to help replenished what you lost, think balance.

like everyone else said avoid bread, sugars, greasy salty bullshit etc. eat lots of veggies and lean proteins. stay hydrated. alkaline your water. try to flush your system at least once a day. stay clean. dilute tea tree with water on a paper towel for wipes.


----------



## klaiash (May 2, 2018)

"Vagina" does not equal "woman"? What happened to society..


----------



## croc (May 2, 2018)

klaiash said:


> "Vagina" does not equal "woman"? What happened to society..


It evolved


----------



## QueerCoyote (May 2, 2018)

I second the no underwear thing if you're gonna be stuck in panties more than a day. Your vag will breathe better and it wont be a sticky humid mess with polyester shoved against it.

Wipes are great too, I grab the baby wipe refill packages.


----------



## klaiash (May 2, 2018)

croc said:


> It evolved


No, it didn't.


----------

